# Romanian Deadlift Vs Regular Deadlift



## Big G (Jul 31, 2007)

What's the difference? I've heard a Romanian deadlift works the glutes real well (I never get sore from prone leg curls) and I wondered how to do them.


----------



## Big G (Jul 31, 2007)

And I know, I know... Being sore is no indicator of hypertrophy, but I don't think I'm seeing my in the way of notable results from my hamstrings/glutes anyway (not that I can see 'em particularly, of course), but still...

Romanian Deadlfts Vs Regular ones. Any thoughts? Wider stance perhaps? Straight legged + wide stance? Anyone?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 31, 2007)

What is a "regular" deadlift?


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2007)

Romanian deadlifts - you don't touch the bar to the floor. Kind of like a stiff legged DL. Although I am not 100% on the difference between RDL's and SLDL'S, I think you stand a little wider with a Romanian deadlift, let the knees flex a little more, and push the hips back further.


----------



## buening (Aug 1, 2007)

RDLs are just like conventionals except the end of the movements is the max point of flexibility in your hamstrings. Your legs will have a slight bend to them just as conventionals. Only difference is you don't bend your legs and squat down to finish the move (bar doesn't touch the ground).

A good mix of conventional, rdl, sdl, and sumo will keep you from plateau early on


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 1, 2007)

There is less knee extension in an RDL.  Both are great exercises.


----------



## Big G (Aug 2, 2007)

Kewl! Thanks everyone! Much appreciated.


----------



## Jon Wolbers (Aug 22, 2007)

*romainian*

Definately Romainian or as they are sometimes called Keystone deadlifts.


----------



## r00kie (Aug 23, 2007)

nice read. rdls dont work my lower back at all 

Muscle & Fitness/Hers: What's the difference? Think all deadlifts are created equal? Think again. Here's the difference between conventional, Romanian and stiff-legged deadlifts


----------



## Big G (Aug 31, 2007)

Kewl. Thx.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2007)

r00kie said:


> nice read. rdls dont work my lower back at all
> 
> Muscle & Fitness/Hers: What's the difference? Think all deadlifts are created equal? Think again. Here's the difference between conventional, Romanian and stiff-legged deadlifts



I garuntee you it is, you just may not feel it.


----------



## plewser2006 (Sep 3, 2007)

is that a money back guarantee?


----------

